# 2023 Hyatt Maintenance Fees



## Sapper

It’s that time of the year again folks.

Please keep conversation out of this thread, maintenance fee info only.

Please post your 2023 maintenance fees like this:

Property name:
Unit size:

Operating Fee $
Replacement Reserve $
Property Taxes $
Club Dues $
Assessment $
Total $

Percent Increase over 2021:



Hyatt Beach House: HYB - post #2
Hyatt Sunset Harbor: HSH -
Hyatt Windward Pointe: HWP -
Hyatt Siesta Key Beach: HYK
Hyatt Coconut Plantation: HCC -
Hyatt Main Street Station: HMS -
Hyatt Mountain Lodge: HBK
Hyatt Park Hyatt Beaver Creek: HRP
Hyatt Grand Aspen: HYA
Hyatt Highlands Inn: HYI -
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge: HSL - post #4
Hyatt Northstar Lodge: HNS
Hyatt Pinon Pointe: HYN -
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch: HYS -
Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach: HKB -
Hyatt Hacienda del Mar: HYP - post #3 

Link to 2022: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/2022-hyatt-maintenance-fees.327176/
Link to 2021: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/sticky-2021-hyatt-maintenance-fees.310523/
Link to 2020: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/sticky-2020-hyatt-maintenance-fees.296295/
Link to 2019: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/2019-hyatt-maintenance-fees.280681/


----------



## Sapper

Property name: Hyatt Beach House HYB
Unit size: 2 bed

Operating Fee $ 1182.04
Replacement Reserve $ 584.59
Property Taxes $ 19.55 to 40.45 (variable based on unit/week)
Club Dues $ 157
Assessment $ 0
Total $ 1943.18 - 1964.08 (variable due to tax)

Percent Increase over 2021: $474.53 - 495.43 apx 25%!!!


----------



## echino

Property name: Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda Del Mar HYP
Unit size: 2br

Operating Fee $2,185.86
Replacement Reserve $385.00
Property Taxes $69.45
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $0
Total $2,797.31

Percent Increase over 2021: decrease of -$2.48 (-0.1%)


----------



## dvc_john

Property name: Hyatt High Sierra Lodge - HSL
Unit size:  2BR

Operating Fee $1102.74
Replacement Reserve $384.46
Property Taxes $92.66
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $0
Total $1736.86

Percent Increase over 2021: $150.38  approx 10.5%


----------



## socaltimeshare

Property NameHyatt Residence Club Maui, Ka'anapali BeachUnit Size2 bedroomTotal Operating Fee (MFs)$2,432.71Total Replacement Reserve $354.80Property Taxes $475.01Club Dues $164.29Total Assessed:$3,426.81Last year Assessed:$3,069.99$ Change$356.82Percent Increase over 202211.62%We have two Associations:  Here is the actual breakdown2023 Maintenance Fees - Ts$1,234.522023 Maintenance Fees - Condo$1,198.192023 Reserves - Ts$253.002023 Reserves - Condo$101.802023 Hrc Dues - Maui$164.292023 Property Taxes - Condo$475.01Total:$3,426.81


----------



## AJCts411

Sunset Harbor comparison over a few years.

2019​$1,706.49​2020​$1,781.20​4.38%​2021​$1,817.63​2.05%​2022​$1,756.82​-3.35%​2023​$1,897.53​8.01%​


----------



## AJCts411

Sunset Harbor 2023​Operating Fee $$1,298.56​Replacement Reserve $$410.00​Property Taxes $$31.97​Club Dues $$157.00​Assessment $$0.00​Total $$1,897.53​Percent Increase over 2021:8.01%​


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Property name: Hyatt Beach House
Unit size: 2br

2023 Operating Fee:     $1,025.04
2023 Reserves:              $384.09
2023 Property taxes:      $30.95
2023 Club dues:              $157.00
2023 Special Reserve Fee: $500.00

Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00

Total: $ 2,097.08


----------



## MICROZE

*Property-Name: Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch *
Unit-Size: 2BR
Usage: Annual


2023 Maintenance Fees​$1,026.56​2023 Reserves​$375.01​2023 Property Taxes​$141.58​2023 Club Dues​$157.00​

Total: *$1700.15*
YOY-Increase [2022: $1526.21]: *$173.95 [12.70%]*


----------



## MICROZE

*Property-Name: Hyatt Pinon Pointe*
Unit-Size: 2BR
Usage: Annual 


2023 Maintenance Fees​$975.60​2023 Reserves​$315.59​2023 Property Taxes​$72.56​2023 Club Dues​$157.00​

Total: *$1520.75*
YOY-Increase [2022: $1349.93]: *$170.82 [14.32%]*


----------



## MICROZE

*Property-Name: Hyatt Beach House*
Unit-Size: 2BR
Usage: Annual


2022 Property Taxes​$16.26​2023 Maintenance Fees​$1,025.04​2023 Reserves​$384.09​2023 Club Dues​$157.00​2023 Special Reserve Fee​$500.00​

Total: *$1582.39 *
----Total [INCLUDING *SPL-RESERVE $500]*: $2082.39
YOY-Increase [2022: $1468.65]: *$113.74 [8.67%]
----*YOY-Increase [INCLUDING *SPL-RESERVE $500*]: *$613.74 [46.79%]

NOTE: Property-Taxes VARY*


----------



## SBDawg

Property name: HKB
Unit size: 3BR

Operating Fee $4378.45
Replacement Reserve $620.63
Property Taxes $814.44
Club Dues $164.29
Assessment $0
Vrda:$5
Total $ 5982.81

Percent Increase over 2021: 11.9%


----------



## dsmrp

Hyatt Pinon Point - HYN
2 Bdrm annual

I don't have a breakdown because I pre-paid in May for a reservation, and didn't get a paper breakdown of proposed budget yet.
And it isn't available online, as far as I could find.

Pre-Paid for 2023:   $1352.33
Additional owed:  $170.61
TOTAL  $1,522.94

Assuming the additional owed is the 2023 increase that makes 170.61/ 1352.33. = 12.6% increase. 

In the latest Pinon Pt newsletter, the board president indicated labor costs as a major factor, and a double digit MF increase.


----------



## SteveinHNL

Property name: Hyatt Windward Pointe (HWP)
Unit size: 2 bed

Maintenance Fee $ 1124.25
Replacement Reserve $ 506.00
Property Taxes $52.85
Club Dues $157.00 
Voluntary ARDA Contribution $5.00

Total $ 1845.10 

12% Increase over 2021 Fees ($1651.31)


----------



## skimeup

Hyatt Highland Inn.  Because I prepaid the mf, I did not get an itemized bill - at least I don't think so.  However, I did get a notice that I owed $287, which makes a 14.2% increase year to year.  So total this year $2308.  I believe I purchased in 2019 and mf was about $1650.  About a 40% increase in four years!  Don't think I'll be keeping HIghland Inn.  Great place but really?


----------



## whathowmuch

Property name:  Hyatt Highlands Carmel (HYI)
Unit size: 1 bedroom premier (2200 points week 30)

Operating Fee $1522.99
Replacement Reserve $513.03
Property Taxes $304.48
Club Dues $157
Assessment $0
Total $2497.50

Percent Increase over 2022:  ~14.1%


----------

